# New person - failed ICSI and acupuncture??



## Pop2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello! I asked for membership of FF last month during my 2WW and it has taken me until now to write my first post as our ICSI was a BFN.... My husband and I were gutted . We have our follow up appointment soon to talk about the reasons why it failed. I understand there is always a risk of failure even given the best statistics. This time we had 5 eggs collected, 4 fertilised and 2 embryos transferred (8 cell grade 1 and 7 cell grade 1) so all was looking good until the last hurdle... 

We really want to try again as soon as possible, does anyone know how long you have to wait between mild stimulation ICSI (antagonist) treatment? I hear it is 3 months - ie first period being your BFN, then start treatment again on your 3rd period or 4th? 

Also, does acupuncture really help regulate your cycles (mine are all over the place - anything from 23 - 40 days) and also improve the sperm quality?

Hope someone can help!

x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there

I believe different clinics have different ideas on how long you have to wait.  Personally i think the most important thing is to be emotionally ready. 

As for acc i think its meant to be good for regulation periods but unsure if it can improve sperm count.  My dh has low sperm count and unfortunately no matter what he has done it has made no difference!  I think regarding sperm you need to look at your life style and see if its effecting it, eg heavy drinking, smoking, cycling a lot.  If like my dh he does not smoke, does not over drink and has quite a healthy diet, then it may just be low, cos it is. xxx


----------



## Pop2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello! Thank you for the reply, its good to hear from you . I think I will give acupuncture a go but not sure exactly how many appointments it involves etc so I'll look into it.

FYI my DH is like yours (fit, health, non smoker, light drinker etc) but improved his by taking selenium, avoiding (hot) baths and no laptop on his knee, getting up from desk regularly - should notice any change after 60-70 days. You have probably tried all of these but thought I would mention it in case you you hadn't.

Good luck. x


----------

